# Why does my cat breathe heavy when mad?



## KEAxPhantomLord (Jul 2, 2009)

First of all, greetings. I'm new to the site. =]

Okay. Well, as the thread title says, my cat, who is named Tokyo, begins to breathe heavy and rapidly when she's upset. For example, when I hold her when she doesn't want to be held, or when I gently push her away from the door when she wants to go outside (She's an indoor cat, but I some times just sit outside while she lays on my lap for a few minutes).

She'll be exactly one year old in a few days. She has all of her shots, and is spayed. No problems were found when taken to the vet. I didn't bother asking the vet because I thought that she would stop at some point, but she hasn't.

I'm just curious as to whether or not you've experienced this as well, and if it's normal or not. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Cinderella does that when the twins get on her nerves. It's almost like she's huffing and puffing and getting ready to blow their cute little heads off! I call it her *early warning system*. It should not be ignored. 8O


----------



## KEAxPhantomLord (Jul 2, 2009)

marie73 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Cinderella does that when the twins get on her nerves. It's almost like she's huffing and puffing and getting ready to blow their cute little heads off! I call it her *early warning system*. It should not be ignored. 8O


Haha. Now that I think about it, you're absolutely right. 

Just a few minutes ago she was sitting by the window, staring at another cat (Unaware if it's a stray or not), and when I got near her, I guess she made the assumption that I was going to pick her up. So she began huffing and puffing as you put it. Lol

Thanks again. =]


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I love her name, is there a story behind it?

Pictures? We love pictures!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...just saying...
When you get mad/upset, doesn't the adrenaline raise your heart-rate and respirations? This is a natural physiological reaction to a stressor that helps prepare the body for fight/flight, depending on what the situation requires.


----------



## KEAxPhantomLord (Jul 2, 2009)

marie73 said:


> I love her name, is there a story behind it?
> 
> Pictures? We love pictures!


Gladly. =]

 

That's when she was about a month old. 

 

This is her now. About to pounce on me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's gorgeous! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She *is* beautiful! I love her pounce picture because she looks so sleek and shiny. She also had 'fever coat' as a kitten. I'm kind of surprised...her kitten photo makes her look like her fur is a bit longer than a DSH (domestic short hair) but her adult photo, she is definitely a DSH.


----------



## KEAxPhantomLord (Jul 2, 2009)

marie73 said:


> She's gorgeous! :luv


Thank you. =]

And as for her name, I suppose there's a story behind it. 

See my now ex-girlfriend of 2 years had a friend who had kittens, because of his cat, obviously. Lol. She is a HUGE cat person, but I at the time, was more of a dog person. But me being me, I couldn't stand the thought of possibly having one of the kittens locked up in a cage in a pet store, etc, so I agreed to get one. 

To make things short, me and her broke up. I kept the cat because I took care of her, bought her food, etc. And also because as Tokyo grew older, she began to HATE her. Obviously because she became more attached to me, seeing as though she lived with me, but possibly also because she sensed that my ex would hurt me by lying, etc? Who knows. 

ANYWAYS, I named her Tokyo because I've always wanted to visit Tokyo, Japan. Not to mention it sounds awesome, and my ex disliked it. So I suppose it was because of love for the name and spite. Ha



Heidi n Q said:


> She *is* beautiful! I love her pounce picture because she looks so sleek and shiny. She also had 'fever coat' as a kitten. I'm kind of surprised...her kitten photo makes her look like her fur is a bit longer than a DSH (domestic short hair) but her adult photo, she is definitely a DSH.


Thank you as well. =]

And indeed. I personally thought she would have a white coat, but turned out to be the opposite. Though you still see random 1-2 white hairs around her body.


----------

